

#ProgrammerPickupLines - sutro
http://twitter.com/#search?q=%23ProgrammerPickupLines

======
pigbucket
Eventually, programmer pickup lines will affect robot pickup lines:

Eve: Directive?

Wall-e: [Smashes trash] _ta dah!_

Wall-e: Directive?

Eve: Classified.

